# Trying to decide between the..



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

Mahlkönig Vario & the Eureka Migon. With the possibility of throwing a Mazzer Mini Electric 2nd hand into the mix, but only ever come across doser Mazzers 2nd hand ?

I'm drawn to the Vario for it's ease of use at home, lowish retention, size, and the fact that everytime I pronounce 'Mahlkönig' it makes my girlfriend laugh out loud!

I'm aware there are better grinders out there but I've been researching for a long time now and I do actually need to make a decision & buy one.

The Sette was one of my picks for a while but decided against that due to reliability issues posted around the Internet..

Any last minute advise would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What's the budget?


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jon said:


> What's the budget?


Hey Jon, around 400 quid give or take


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£400 will get you a good grinder - and a great grinder if you go used.


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

The Systemic Kid said:


> £400 will get you a good grinder - and a great grinder if you go used.


What would you recommend if I go used? I'm happy to buy second hand


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi,

Seen a couple mazzer mini electronics for sale on the forum recently though I don't think there are any there at the end of moment (they don't tend to last long).

There are a couple of quamar on demand grinders around your budget though.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You'd get a Mazzer Major for that budget in used condition, plus cash left over.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

SH - on demand at £400 your looking at a a Mazzer super Jolly (my prefrance) or a Zenith 65E (more compact) - or as Rhys says a Major with doser 83mm ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I know for definite you could get a Mazzer major on demand for that money, as I have one!


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback everyone..if I could get a Mazzer SJ or Major for that budget that would be awesome. I will have a look on this forum and see what's available.

Definitely interested in the m80 too. I've been looking at them for a while.


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> I know for definite you could get a Mazzer major on demand for that money, as I have one!


Would you recommend the Major for home use? Easy to clean? I have been looking for 2nd hand mazzers but as someone already mentioned they get snapped up pretty fast!


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> SH - on demand at £400 your looking at a a Mazzer super Jolly (my prefrance) or a Zenith 65E (more compact) - or as Rhys says a Major with doser 83mm ;-)


83mm burrs sound awesome!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Chris 81 said:


> Would you recommend the Major for home use? Easy to clean? I have been looking for 2nd hand mazzers but as someone already mentioned they get snapped up pretty fast!


I would ;-)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Major is in a different galaxy compared to Mignon and Vario. On demand is easy to live with. OK, it's bigger than the other two but it has 83mm flat burrs. You can always fit a smaller hopper to bring the height down if that's an issue.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

What's retention like on a Major on demand?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Surprisingly good for a big grinder - 10-15grms in the exit chute.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Surprisingly good for a big grinder - 10-15grms in the exit chute.


Is it me or is that a lot for domestic use and is it and better or worse than Compak or Caed?


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Major is in a different galaxy compared to Mignon and Vario. On demand is easy to live with. OK, it's bigger than the other two but it has 83mm flat burrs. You can always fit a smaller hopper to bring the height down if that's an issue.


Would definitely put a smaller hopper on!


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

Nopapercup said:


> Is it me or is that a lot for domestic use and is it and better or worse than Compak or Caed?


I actually thought it would be less than that. I could always hoover it up afterba clean, empty it into a brown bag and sell the coffee to my brother


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Chris 81 said:


> I actually thought it would be less than that. I could always hoover it up afterba clean, empty it into a brown bag and sell the coffee to my brother


A camera lens hood may fit as a mini hopper. That way you can also 'pop' it to blow the retained grounds out. It'd require single dosing but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I constantly hoover out the dosing chamber of my Mazzer mini, but never thought of selling the coffee on!! Genius idea- I can think of a few people (and possibly even a few coffee shops) that wouldn't notice!!!


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

Dumnorix said:


> I constantly hoover out the dosing chamber of my Mazzer mini, but never thought of selling the coffee on!! Genius idea- I can think of a few people (and possibly even a few coffee shops) that wouldn't notice!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will list my major electronic this weekend


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> I will list my major electronic this weekend


On the 'to sell' list?! Or on the 'I recommend this grinder' list?!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nopapercup said:


> Is it me or is that a lot for domestic use and is it and better or worse than Compak or Caed?


0.1-0.2g if you mod it and are willing to put a funnel on , just need a pastry brush to flick out the exit chute


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> 0.1-0.2g if you mod it and are willing to put a funnel on , just need a pastry brush to flick out the exit chute


I've been looking into moddin' Mazzers. Sounds like it can make a big difference in retention, but also sounds like a lot more faffin about


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Chris 81 said:


> I've been looking into moddin' Mazzers. Sounds like it can make a big difference in retention, but also sounds like a lot more faffin about


Any OD grinder requires scales to check grind weight, the alternative is weighing the beans and brushing out , hense the exitmentbabout the niche, the market is full of OD grinders but 99% require scales to adjust the dose each time. Imho


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> 0.1-0.2g if you mod it and are willing to put a funnel on , just need a pastry brush to flick out the exit chute


That's what I get with the Magnum after using the pastry brush which is great but seems like you're better off saving the money of the on demand and just modding a doser if you still have to measure out and use a brush with on demands.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have listed the major in the for sale section @Chris 81


----------

